# knockout bushings



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Just call em bushings round here - usually with the size included

I like the term chaffing ring - might have to start using it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, the guy was adding a couple circuits with rubber cord under a raised floor computer room, and needed to go through a piece of tin somewhere. I didn't really ask specifics. He called me on the radio to see if I had any more 1/2" chafing rings, since he knew I was working closer than the supply house. Took me a couple seconds to realize what he wanted.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

your not talking about the bushing for metal studs are you - your talking about the bushings that go on the end of a connector?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nolabama said:


> your not talking about the bushing for metal studs are you - your talking about the bushings that go on the end of a connector?


Naw, the one's that just clip in a knockout hole. Some people use them (noncompliantly) for flush items like range hoods and strip lights instead of a proper connector.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

never seen em - but if i ever do I will call em chaffing rings:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

comm rings - I dont use em - data guys do , however


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nolabama said:


> comm rings - I dont use em - data guys do , however


Yeah, alarm guys too.

I use them out of the back of a 4-square that is mounted over the top of a knockout on the side of a furnace for when I install furnace disconnects. A real quick chase nipple, and cheaper too.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a lot of call for furnace installs down here boss. Guy i work with showed me a new chase nipple - he cuts the throat off of a two screw MC connector.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Not a lot of call for furnace installs down here boss. Guy i work with showed me a new chase nipple - he cuts the throat off of a two screw MC connector.


That's pretty much all a chase nipple is anyhow. I have already just used a 2-screw romex connector in a pinch instead of a chase nipple. I just didn't draw down the clamp. No biggie.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

we call those snap in bushings here.

~Matt


----------



## FragElectric (Mar 2, 2010)

We call these as well as the older threaded ones "federal bushings".


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> we call those snap in bushings here.
> 
> ~Matt


 That is what I call them also.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

william1978 said:


> That is what I call them also.


x3.

Main panels have them installed in them. Load side of the meter to the board.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Snap in bushing :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Back in the day they were constructed from rubber and generally used at the panel for the leads of the bell transformers and entrance of k & T wiring into feed 1900 boxes.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Snap in bushings here.


----------



## 4Runner (Apr 4, 2010)

A nonmetallic chase nipple. :laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I know an older guy that just calls them "those blue things". The supply house even knows exactly what he wants when he orders a box of them.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> I know an older guy that just calls them "those blue things". The supply house even knows exactly what he wants when he orders a box of them.


 
Sounds like my Dad. Give me a box of them...you know....them blue things.:laughing:


----------

